# Billing Synagis (90378) 100 mg



## mbcallahan (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello.  We use synagis (respiratory syncytial virus immune globulin (RSV-IgM) for premmie newborns.   The 2009 CPT only lists a code for 50 mg.   We also use 100 mg.  The question is how is this to be properly billed to insurance companies?  The two have different NDC numbers, so it is problematic.  We are going by unit at this time (i.e. 1 unit if 50, 2 units if 100), but wonder if anyone else has faced this issue and what their solution might have been?  Any information/input would be greatly, GREATLY appreciated!  


Melanie Black-Callahan, CPC


----------



## mbcallahan (Jan 1, 2009)

mbcallahan said:


> Hello.  We use synagis (respiratory syncytial virus immune globulin (RSV-IgM) for premmie newborns.   The 2009 CPT only lists a code for 50 mg.   We also use 100 mg.  The question is how is this to be properly billed to insurance companies?  The two have different NDC numbers, so it is problematic.  We are going by unit at this time (i.e. 1 unit if 50, 2 units if 100), but wonder if anyone else has faced this issue and what their solution might have been?  Any information/input would be greatly, GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> 
> Melanie Black-Callahan, CPC


Response to Synagis 100 mg coding dilemma


----------

